# Appeal Court rejects Traveller claim for 6 adjoining houses for extended family



## Brendan Burgess (20 Nov 2020)

Family who turned down four housing offers not entitled to ‘veto’ – court
					

Court of Appeal dismisses appeal over caravan and vehicle removal order




					www.irishtimes.com
				




“The accommodation offers made by the council were reasonable and it is clear that the appellants formed an intention to refuse all offers, insisting that the council provide them forthwith with six dwelling houses for the exclusive use of the appellants and five of their sons, with the latter’s partners/spouses and children,” she said.

“This demand, made in the middle of a national housing crisis, was not reasonable and could not readily be met by the council given the demands upon it and its limited resources, as the evidence clearly demonstrated. The conduct of the appellants was tantamount to asserting a veto over accommodation offered, a right which was not established to exist.”


----------



## Pinoy adventure (20 Nov 2020)

First world problems


----------



## Ravima (20 Nov 2020)

a sound sane judgement


----------



## Delboy (20 Nov 2020)

How did this even get to Court! 
6 houses, probably all beside each other, would be bringing the entitlement culture in Ireland to a whole new level and that's saying something.


----------

